# My Betta is Really Small



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

My betta is very small compared to most other bettas I've seen. He's young, but not that young. He fits comfortably inside a Dixie cup, to give you an idea. Should I be concerned, or is he just a small fish?


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Naw, he's just a youngin! yep it's okay for them to be little c: I just got new betta myself and he would probably just be fine in 1/2 a gallon. His 2.25 tank seems massive next to him! All in all though, your fish is perfectly fine


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks. I was worried he might have Cushing's or something else stunting his growth! Ive had guppies twice his size!

ahhh my little brother just got a delta and put poor Aliquis to shame!!!


----------

